# System hangs unless mouse moves



## SeaHag (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a strange problem where my system hangs unless I move the mouse. I can open a terminal window and type but nothing appears on the screen until I move to mouse then I see the text I typed. Also if I click a button nothing happens until I move the mouse. Very strange, any ideas about what to check?

FreeBSD 8.0


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2010)

Kill moused?

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=40291&postcount=4
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=32167&postcount=3
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=10607&postcount=29


----------



## SeaHag (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes that did it. Thanks. It was so annoying to have to keep moving the mouse while working. lol


----------

